# Bees on Maple



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

beautiful photos


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice, so that is the source of the bright yellow before the dandys. Could you get a shot of the bees on the flower with the pale green pollen for me too. So I know what kind it is?


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Where I am, once Callery Pear starts blooming, so does Norway maple. Red Maple is just ending as are other early trees.
I've seen Red Maple, Willow, and Oak finishing up in the park recently.

I've finally figured out how to use the GDD calculator at the weather channel site.

I even have a bead on Crocuses, etc. .


----------



## JDavis (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures! These are inspiring me to get out my (entry level) camera and try some photography. 

JD


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice pics.

My maples are already dropping whirly's all over the yard. We had several warm days when they were blooming and they stored quite a bit of nectar from them. One have I checked had 2 deep frames of nice white capped maple honey about a month ago.


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

Fascinating to see these closeups of budding flowers, and bees with pollen baskets. I never noticed such things before…


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

The same could be said about your art work... impressive.


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Very nice pictures


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Incredible pictures, thanks for posting. Which type of maple is that.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

magnificent!


----------

